# very sad day for me today



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

As I sit here waiting listening to the clock tic I know that each tic brings me closer to telling my beloved Hilo good-bye. He is a Siamese cat almost 20 years old now and his little body has said that the time has come. I am an hour and a half from his appointment with the vet. It has been a long day. He has had a long life and a good life but it doesn't make saying good-bye any easier. His love Madam Pele is waiting at the bridge for him along with his many siblings that have gone before him over the years but I am none the less devastated. I am filling the tics so thought I would write. Thank you for listening or in this case reading.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Hugs to you...so sorry to hear this.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

its never easy to say goodbye to a beloved pet.... just keep in mind that you gave him a wonderful happy and LONG life... and he'll be waiting for you at the bridge


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

((((((hugs))))))

No, it doesn't make it any easier 

Saying a gentle prayer for you and Hilo


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet dreams, dear Hilo. You gave him a long and wonderful life, but even after 20 years of love, it's always too soon to say goodbye. I'm so sorry.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this. You and Hilo will be in my thoughts.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to read this! {{Hugs}} I wish I had something "better" to say 

Tiffany


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i am so sorry. We lost our beloved Pippi just about 2 years ago at age 17. I still miss her. She was the best cat i ever knew. she LOVED our grandkids and they could carry her by her head, her tail, upside down (we made them put her down when we caught them carrying her in such ways), and she would still be purring and stay right with them when they put her down. Most cats would have run and hid, but not our Pippi--she just wanted to be with the little kids. Is always so sad when we lose a beloved pet regardless of what species.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry about Hilo. Sounds like he had a wonderful and long life. Our Oreo cat left us for the bridge in 2001. My thoughts are with you tonight, please try to focus on good times and the nice long life Hilo had with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It's never easy to say goodbye. Your friends here are sending good thoughts your way and saying a prayer to ease Hilo on his journey. Bless you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Loving words from a breaking heart. I'm sure he knows how much you love him.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Hilo.

My Himilayan, Paisley will be 17 next month, and in the past few months his age has now catching up with him. 

Twenty years is a great life!!


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am sooo sorry for losing Hilo. It is always hard to say goodbye. The longer you have them, the harder it is. 

I am sending you a virtual hug .... hope it helps you in your time of need. Envision Hilo with all those at the bridge that are sooo excited to see him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

godspeed sweet Hilo

and peace and comfort to you Packleader, may his memories bring you smiles


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

My old HHP cat lived to be 20, although she had kidney disease the last five years of her life. She collapsed one day and went into a semi coma state where she would call me when she soiled her bed, I would clean her, then her eyes would go out of focus again. It took us four days to really accept that this was the end for her. We had her before our car, our son our dogs and our house.

But in the end, you have to let go of your own hurt, to end the suffering for them. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Seamus' Mom (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Hilo. 20 years is a really big portion of your life, and I can only imagine how you'll miss him.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Lighting a candle in memory of Hilo

You are so right, it is never easy to say goodbye, but all those wonderful memories will bring you comfort in time.

Hugs,

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Dear 20 yrs ...you shall feel like a part of you is missing...I am so very sorry for your loss. It is never easy to lose our beloved furkids...my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. You are in my prayers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hilo. You had a long and happy life with him. I know it will be hard for you but know that he is free of pain and playing like a kitten again. Lighting a candle for you and him. Sending hugs to you (((HUGS)))).


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My Thoughts are with you







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Hilo. As others have said, 20 years is a wonderfully long life, but it also makes it so much harder to say good-bye. I realize as I post this that Hilo is already at the bridge, running and playing and seeing his old pals.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear this news. I think the longer we have them the harder it is to let go. Take care....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear it is time to say goodbye to your beloved Hilo, it is never easy to let them go,thinking of you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------

